# What are the best velco or snap covers with unpinned prefolds?



## frummum (Nov 12, 2016)

Thanks!

With my older kids I used biobottoms, bumkin and prowrap covers, but it seems the cover choices have changed.

What are the favorite, waterproof, holds the prefolds well and preferably breathable covers now a days?

Thanks!!


----------

